# مشكله وحدة معالجة الماء



## حيدر الملاح (11 مايو 2010)

الى اخواني الاعزاء 
كما عودتمونا من قبل بأعطاء الحلول ارجو المساعدة 
المشكله هي ان لدي وحدة معالجة RO بأنتاجية 8 م3 /ساعة مكونة من وحدة معالجة اولية وحدة ٌRO مكونه من اربعة فزلات Vessel وكا فزل يحتوي ثلاث مبمبرينات اي المجموع اثنا عشر مكونة من مرحلتين ويجري التشغيل توالي اي يجري الفيد في اول فزل وينتهي بالاخير لطرح الماء المركز بالاملاح ويجمع الصافي Pearemate من كل فزل الى هدر رئيسي ,الامور الاعتيادية هي ان الداخل 10م3/ساعة والضغط 9 بار وفرق الضغط على المرحلة الاولى اي بعد فزلين هو 1,2 بار وعلى المرحلة الثانية 0و6 اي ضغط المركز هو 9-1,2+0,6= 7,2 بار والانتاج 8 والمركز 2 م3/ساعة والتوصيلية 25مايكروسمنز/سم ولكن خلال ثلاثة ايام اختلف كل شي حيث بدا ضغط الفي بالصعود الى 12بار وضغط المركز 11 وزاد المركز الى 4 م3/ساعة والانتاج 4 وبعد تبديل كل الممبرينات كانت القراءات الفيد 11 بار و 10 م3/ساعة ولكن يبدا بالصعود الى ان يصل 13بار ويقل الداخل وكذلك صعود ضغط المركز الى 11 يعني القراءات غير مستقر والانتاج يقل الى 7 م3/ساعة والتوصيلية تقل مع صعود الضغط ..... ارجو ان اكون ما ضوجتكم بس انتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر
مع تحياتي وامتناني اخوكم حيدر الملاح


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك اي تغير على مواصفات مياه التغذية ؟


----------



## kadhim ali (11 مايو 2010)

عيني حيدر اغسل بحامض الستريك 1% عندك الاطيان عالية fine fouling وهذه تسبب ارتفاع مفاجيء بالضغط وتقليل كمية المنتج دون التغير بالمواصفة للمنتج وهاي راح تبقى بارتفاع تدريجي حتى لو بدلت اغشية جديدة وممكن تتاكد من الفلاتر القطنية عندك تسرب اتاكد من مانعات التسرب للفتر القطني(( o-rings )) او انك مستخدم فلتر 10 مايكرون بدلا من 5 مايكرون او مستخدم فلتر تالف دون ان تدري او تعلم انظر الى عمق الطيان بالفلتر هل واصلة الى منتصف الفلتر ورد علي وانا بخدمة الطيبيين واعتقد تلفوني عندك لو مسحتة
اخوك كاظم البصري


----------



## ســارة (10 يوليو 2010)

ولو ان ردى غير مناسب للموضوع 
بس معلش كنت عاوزة اسأل حضراتكم لو حد يقدر يفيدنى ويقولى معلومات عن الجهات اللى بتستخدم Filmtec Membrane SW380


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (11 يوليو 2010)

اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ نبيل 
تأكد من مواصفات (pretreated water) ونوع اللاغشية هل هو خلات لو بولي أمايد وهل اضفت كلورين قبلها ام لا


----------



## kadhim ali (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ســارة قال:


> ولو ان ردى غير مناسب للموضوع
> بس معلش كنت عاوزة اسأل حضراتكم لو حد يقدر يفيدنى ويقولى معلومات عن الجهات اللى بتستخدم Filmtec Membrane SW380


 الاخت سارة ما المشكلة عندك في هذا النوعMembrane SW380 ممكن مساعدتك اذ وجدت مشكله


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكورين *


----------

